# Ellis died



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Ellis I really miss you, I'm sorry it ended the way it did your death was too sudden you still had so much life left I'm so sorry that I wasn't there to help you. 

you were such a fun and beautiful betta and always a pleasure to be with, I hope you knew how much you were loved, I wish you were still here
I will always remember you my beautiful Ellis

































*Videos of him
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_gaN9Xo-lo&list=UUlZYhpUl_Yrno5f4SMyY2Lg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYUjkkHgVM4&index=10&list=UUlZYhpUl_Yrno5f4SMyY2Lg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmuOO2fUTY0&index=50&list=UUlZYhpUl_Yrno5f4SMyY2Lg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I3h_6yGDac&list=UUlZYhpUl_Yrno5f4SMyY2Lg&index=52

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdinPdeALPo&index=45&list=UUlZYhpUl_Yrno5f4SMyY2Lg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQvf4VrKJcc&index=34&list=UUlZYhpUl_Yrno5f4SMyY2Lg


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss. It is always hard to loose a loved one, animal or person. I'm sure Ellis was very dearly loved by you as best as you could have.  Beautiful Ellis...


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sip lil guy !! We'll all miss you!

I'm very sort Indigo. You were a great owner a fish could ever ask for!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

im sorry he was gourgeous! S.I.P. Ellis!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

SIP Ellis. My condolences for your loss.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I personally know how hard it is to loose a pet. Ellis was beautiful and had a great personality!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

So sorry Dear Indigo I know how much you love him and how much you sad. He was happiest and luckiest batta to have the owner like you He is swimming now under the rainbow bridge . RIP Ellis


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks ANHEL123 he was a special little betta, I hope he's enjoying rainbow bridge now. I hope to post a little poem about him here soon.


----------



## MiniMango101 (Jul 16, 2014)

SIP at least he got to pass with a good owner  I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

MiniMango101 said:


> SIP at least he got to pass with a good owner  I'm sorry for your loss



Thanks


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*A Sonnet to Ellis

*With extra wide, long, sky-blue elephant ears,
Ellis is the loveliest Betta fish, 
Whose dark blue body impresses his peers,
And round, royal blue tail, makes them all wish,
They could be him, with clear orange-brown eyes,
Swimming so gracefully in clean, bright tank,
Playing at flaring, in his fearsome guise,
When shown a toy, to establish his high rank.
When feeding time comes, darts to the surface,
Flakes or pellets, choosing makes his day.
His flaring fins as fine as silken lace.
Zooming like a rocket to seize his prey.
There is one thing of which I can be sure,
Ellis will live in our hearts for evermore.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Awww beautiful poem such a loved happy betta he was! Thank you for all you did for a little guy!!! He is R I P now.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> Awww beautiful poem such a loved happy betta he was! Thank you for all you did for a little guy!!! He is R I P now.



Thanks so much, I'm glad you enjoyed the poem.


----------

